# Lucky Reptile humidity control 2 question!!!



## reptileman33 (Sep 29, 2011)

Hiya I want to set the "Lucky Reptile Humidity Control 2" so that it will switch on my exoterra monsoon when the humidity gets to 80% and switch off when it gets to 99% but Ive read the manual and have completly no idea how to set it so it will do this????? So if anyone can help me please tell me what my settings should be???? 

Many Thanks

Martin Dean


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

reptileman33 said:


> Hiya I want to set the "Lucky Reptile Humidity Control 2" so that it will switch on my exoterra monsoon when the humidity gets to 80% and switch off when it gets to 99% but Ive read the manual and have completly no idea how to set it so it will do this????? So if anyone can help me please tell me what my settings should be????
> 
> Many Thanks
> 
> Martin Dean


These work better with fogger machines you can find when used with misting machines they can flood tank as humidity is not quick enough so does not switch off.


----------



## reptileman33 (Sep 29, 2011)

so would u suggest I just use the monsoon system on its own????


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

reptileman33 said:


> so would u suggest I just use the monsoon system on its own????



Yes that would be better.


----------

